# Hard disk purchase dilemma



## masterkd (Nov 2, 2011)

I want to buy a 2TB WD green hard disk(WD20EARS) and it is not available in the local retail shops. So i thought of purchasing it online. Now it is available in Theitwares @ 5.375k(including shipping) and in Lynx @ 4.075k(including shipping and tax)

Now I have some reliability worry. Read somewhere Lynx does not provide proper invoice, don't know about itwares. Moreover how it is so cheap there! which one should I go for??


----------



## masach315 (Nov 2, 2011)

Speaking of online buying, you can trust itwares. Some people are advising against Lynx, personally I have had no bad experience with them. But if you are going for Lynx, take the precaution and ask whether the product is in stock and whether the price is as displayed on their website. You can call them by phone or live chat through their website. If they tell you that the product is being ordered and will be available within a week, and if are hurry, you might just skip them. These days, HDD prices are said to have been steadily going up, therefore, the prices might just change if they don't have the product in stock.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 2, 2011)

^^absolutely agree with u mate but i dould wheter those rates r still applicable yesterday it reached 4K for 500Gb in ASSAM & the dealer told me this situation will prevail for at least a month @OP not a good time to purchase Hard Drives buddy


----------



## sukant (Nov 2, 2011)

If i am not mistaken the HDD prices have gone up dont go by the online quotes confirm with the dealer first , 500 gb HDD are supposed to cost somewhere around 4650 bucks.


----------



## Skud (Nov 2, 2011)

Lynx has stopped selling HDDs through online store. Contact ITWares. But I doubt you are going to get it at that price. Currently 500gb ones are selling at over 4k. 2tb ones, if available, would be around 7-8k.


----------



## masterkd (Nov 2, 2011)

Ok will call the stores..can you guys please post the stores contact numbers..shopping sites are blocked from my office!!

Another query: will the HDD prices come down after 1-2 months??


----------



## Skud (Nov 2, 2011)

masterkd said:


> Another query: will the HDD prices come down after 1-2 months??


Nope.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 2, 2011)

Here is the ITwares contact no's 

Sales Helpline - 022-23890087 / 09820972852 / 09223228195 (Mon-Sat) 11am -8pm or Email Us - sales@theitwares.com


----------



## masterkd (Nov 2, 2011)

^Thank you..will call itwares soon!!


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 2, 2011)

All this makes me believe that harddrive RMA is going to take a REALLY BAD hit and series of LONG delays. Wrong time for anyone's mechanical drives to die.


----------



## masterkd (Nov 2, 2011)

called them..said they need to confirm availability and asked me to send a mail..will do soon!!


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 2, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> All this makes me believe that harddrive RMA is going to take a REALLY BAD hit and series of LONG delays. Wrong time for anyone's mechanical drives to die.



Put that aside. Its bad time for buying hdd, specially who are building their first PC. (they need it)


----------



## Skud (Nov 2, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> All this makes me believe that harddrive RMA is going to take a REALLY BAD hit and series of LONG delays. Wrong time for anyone's mechanical drives to die.




Yeah. And very good time to sell second-hand.


----------



## masterkd (Nov 3, 2011)

mailed them more than 24hours ago..still no reply..anyone having experience sending mail to itwares??


----------



## Vyom (Nov 5, 2011)

Why isn't flipkart is in the list of options?

Here you go:
External Hard Disks Price List India: Computer-accessories: Flipkart.com


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 5, 2011)

^^ Because they sell only external HDDs, and one need internal HDD while building a new rig. and above all one can't install OS on external HDD(s).


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 6, 2011)

btw my question is why the hell HDD prices are rising?looks like i am lucky, about 1 week before i got 1TB HDD as replacement for my 500GB HDD from samsung


----------



## Sarath (Nov 6, 2011)

^i can't believe you are asking that now  I can't elaborate but I'll just put this here: floods in Taiwan and $ rise


----------



## Sarath (Nov 6, 2011)

.
@OP , postpone your HDD purchase for a few months.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 6, 2011)

i knew that flood is the reason but still this much.a 1900Rs HDD costs now about 4000-4500.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 6, 2011)

^Demand and supply. 

There are fewer HDDs in the market now or so it should be for the price rise. Just think you were an exclusive HDD seller only. Now you get 100HDDs per month but floods have brought it to 25HDDs/month. You will rise the price as the supply is low. People will still buy them since it is an essential component of a PC. 

Same thing happens to Onions, every now and then


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 6, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> and above all one can't install OS on external HDD(s).



possible


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes, but installing & using OS from an external HDD specially connected with usb2.0 is nothing but madness.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 7, 2011)

The situation will be more worse after 2 months.... It is expected no new HDD will be produced from Thailand for at least 6 months.. And the market has only 2 months stock left..  So if you can't do without HDD.... Buy a cheap HDD for OS and other software installtion.....


As you wait for one more month.......

God knows what will happen............


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 7, 2011)

looks like companies should open 2-3 branches in different cities for production,so that if one is not able to produce HDD for any reason then the others will fulfill the needs.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 7, 2011)

^^ others will fulfill, but will increase their prices because of lack of competition in the market.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 8, 2011)

think if only one major comapny is there for each category of hardware.. what will happen

PC will be limited to lakhpatis.............

You will not get innovative products, betters services

and last we will not require any flood for this type of prices......


----------



## Xbox (Nov 8, 2011)

Bought WD Elements 2.5" 500 Gb [Usb 3.0] for Rs 2980...
Earlier it was selling for Rs 2750..

I ordered it in ebay for Rs 2780[Diwali special price]..
but they returned the order after few days saying the product is out of stock..


----------



## macho84 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hmm HDD prices are going crazy and double the previous cost. As of now 1tb cost 7+k


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 8, 2011)

@xbox,
 buddy you are lucky because you only paid 200 bucks more whare as the price of HDD now has got doubled.a 500GB internal costs around 4k and 1TB around 7-8k.


----------



## Xbox (Nov 9, 2011)

We can get 1 Tb External HDD for Rs 5500 approx and 500Gb for Rs 3300 [USB2.0] respectively in online stores.. 

where as internal HDD 500GB selling for Rs 3600 approx.. 
320 GB also available..

By recent reports it will take 6 months for the situation to be optimum for HDD purchase..


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 10, 2011)

Xbox said:


> Bought WD Elements 2.5" 500 Gb [Usb 3.0] for Rs 2980...
> Earlier it was selling for Rs 2750..
> 
> I ordered it in ebay for Rs 2780[Diwali special price]..
> but they returned the order after few days saying the product is out of stock..



Dude, you are a lucky one to get 500GB in ~3K. Congrats!! Enjoy that hdd till hdd prices come down again.


----------

